# how can i print a thick-print(like on the TRIBAL shirts)



## fhayatot (Jul 23, 2009)

--using a rubberized ink,how can i make a thick-print like the TRIBAL shirts..

--and how can i prevent the crackings of the print on shirts.?

--what is emulsifier?how to use..

--im using rubberized inks..i use it fresh from the container. i dont mix any other solution..is that wrong? do i need to mix it with *fixer. *or other solu.

tnx..


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Maybe add a picture for reference because everyone does not no what a tribal shirt is.

Katrina


----------



## fhayatot (Jul 23, 2009)

aw sorry...here a tribal gear shirt..

http://ep.yimg.com/ca/I/yhst-15465448040320_2059_81372602

look at the white print, its about 1mm thick or .5 mm..

[media]http://ep.yimg.com/ca/I/yhst-15465448040320_2059_81372602[/media]


----------



## InkedApparel (Mar 18, 2009)

I would say to build up the stencil on the shirt side of the screen....
coat 1/1 let dry , come back and coat the shirt side again...let dry ...and do this a few time depending on the thickness you need.

Inked


----------



## mikelmorgan (Nov 1, 2008)

Capillary film will get your ink as thick as you may want. Ask your dealer about it.


----------



## davisint (Oct 9, 2007)

Tough to tell from the picture how thick you are looking for, but you may want to use High Density Inks and Thick film capillary film if you really want dimension to the print.


----------



## fhayatot (Jul 23, 2009)

thanks! what is the recommended screen mesh for this...i use 100. sometimes the paint sticks on the screen..


----------



## alan802 (Mar 24, 2008)

110 should be good with capillary film of 100-200 microns, then print, flash, print with a nice, thick, creamy white ink. If your ink is sticking to the screen then your off-contact is too low and/or your not clearing the ink from the mesh with your print stroke.


----------



## BillyV (May 8, 2009)

That print should be fairly easy to due...
double coat the outside of your screen and do 2 passes.

Nice and thick!


----------



## fhayatot (Jul 23, 2009)

do i really need to flood my screen(w/ paint) with the screen up,not touching the fabric? cos i dont have any registration guides..i only use my eyes to see if the registration is ok. because sometimes the ink bleeds in the edges of the design,fine details becomes blur..

tnx 4 ur replies!! XP


----------

